# Are there any birders on here?



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

This bird has been around here locally for a few weeks, I think it's a buzzard but it is one heck of a big one and the colouring is a bit weird, this bird does fly around with the other local buzzards but it is a darn sight bigger. 

The pic, was taken with my carry around Nikon 9700 on max zoom across two field, sorry about quality but by the time I get my main camera and fit a lens the birds always gone.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.birdforum.net/forum.php
In case you don't get an answer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well when I lived in lived and worked in Blackpool in the 70s, "Birding" was a different activity, I now watch the feathered variety, well mostly


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Yep, that is a buzzard. As you say it is big, I would suggest it is a female. The females are larger (perhaps up to a third larger) than the males. Buzzard plumage varies a lot and this one is quiyte light.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

4maddogs said:


> Yep, that is a buzzard. As you say it is big, I would suggest it is a female. The females are larger (perhaps up to a third larger) than the males. Buzzard plumage varies a lot and this one is quiyte light.


 Thanks for that, I did wonder if it was just a large female as I said it does fly around with the other buzzards quite happily. I can always recognize it when it approaches though as it has such an enormous wing span....... bit like the heron that keeps pinching our fish.nfire:


----------

